
Replay of the Apollo 11 mission in real time from 50 years ago - suixo
https://apolloinrealtime.org/11/mobile/
======
lorenz_li
Previous discussion two days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20193118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20193118)

------
3JPLW
Note that this is the mobile edition. The desktop site is simply
[https://apolloinrealtime.org/11/](https://apolloinrealtime.org/11/)

I would love to see something special in July for the 50th anniversary. I
really wish I could start more than 1 minute before launch — and ramp up the
anticipation for July 16 a bit more.

Edit: ah, you can manually scrub back to 20 hours before launch. I want to
have this just running on my phone/computer/TV for the entirety of the mission
between July 15-24.

------
baconhigh
This twitter account is tweeting Apollo missions as they happened in real
time, 50 years ago:

[https://twitter.com/apollo_50th](https://twitter.com/apollo_50th)

------
kitten_smuggler
Wow, really neat!

------
who-knows95
that is amazing, i love it

